# Like a phoenix the Allegheny Valley begins to arise from the ashes



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got a few minutes to breathe, and started to reconstruct my layout. 

The new space is larger than the old, so I took everybody's advice and built an extension. 









The factory (STILL haven't named it or figured out what it makes, has themselves a brand new delivery truck that just arrived in the mail this morning... It was a 2007 Lennox promotional piece that I got for about $10 plus shipping! After I painted over the "Lennox" badging I think it looks pretty good. As a bonus it also came with a Lennox coal furnace load which will be painted rusty brown and stashed behind the general store in the trash heap, lol. 









The village got a new fountain, thanks to my friend Kim. The 35 Chevy Snap-On tools truck just showed up today as well...it was a little bashed up in transit, and I had to re-attach the hood. Both it and the stake bed were made by Crown Premiums. Unfortunately, they make my other cheap cars look kind of, well...cheap. 









As before, more pix here: http://www.catfish-hollow.com/layout.html


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty good! 

Just how much room to grow in does your layout have now? Enough for a bigger loop, maybe? Is the gf helping out?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, the people who built this place put a DOORWAY to the kitchen right in the middle of the wall on that side, so the spur is only about 10' long altogether (the turnout, a 2' section, a 90deg R-1 bend, then about 4-1/2' of straight run). I also had to leave about 2 feet of open space between the layout and the window because it is the ONLY window in the whole townhouse the lease allows an A/C unit to be mounted in. (More lost space! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif ) I DID plan for two double track storage shelves 4 feet long under the addition though. (more dusting, lol) 

Kim supplied the fountain, and the Snap-On delivery van. She also has a non-Annie (version 5) Bug Mauler, 2 cars and a loop of R-2 track that she wants to set up outside sometimes (except we'd have to bring it ALL in when not in use or we wouldn't have it!)


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, at least you are able to expand your empire a little bit. Keep at it, maybe more expansion possibilities will come to mind. This room has two doorways? If so...do you need both of them? 

Hmmm....might want to look into some sort of portable modular thing for the outside layout.


----------

